# 240mm Wa (laser) Gyuto For Sale



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

*PRICED FOR A QUICK SALE!*




Model - Gyuto
Blade Length - 240mm
Steel - O1 (high carbon tool steel)
Hardness - Rc 60-61 (with cryo)
Height (at heel) - 55mm
Handle Style - Wa Octagonal
Handle Materials - Spalted Maple (stabilized) with black buffalo horn ferrule & endcap

This gyuto has been made to impress!

A true point and go "laser" grind combined with a fast profile. Plus cryo treated O1 @ Rc60-61 is tough yet easy to sharpen, you have the best of everything here.

The wa octagonal handle is made from spalted maple with black buffalo horn on both ends. The spalti-ness of this handle is very apparent with strong black lines and surface imperfections. I was going to fill in all the spalty bits with adhesives but instead opted to leave them in place for some character. I figured that anyone enjoying this type of wood, and how it's formed, will likely appreciate these attributes. After seeing the handle finished I'm glad that I chose this direction. _*Please see close up pictures for details._

Do not worry about stability/longevity of this handle as the wood is stabilized AND sealed with a varnish/oil finish. 

Price - *$599* (Shipping FREE for USA / International - $35)



If interested in purchasing you can either checkout HERE or send me a PM with your email address and location and I'll follow by sending you a Paypal invoice.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 5, 2018)

Laser? Is this something new or just a one-off?


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Jan 5, 2018)

Handle is top notch! Really like the looks of this one Dave! 

If only the holidays hadn't just happened to my wallet :/


----------



## Nomsdotcom (Jan 5, 2018)

P.S. I like the slightly larger end cap


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 5, 2018)

BOOM!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

chinacats said:


> Laser? Is this something new or just a one-off?




It's just like I always do EXCEPT this one is thinner at the tip and is more tapered overall. I was attempting to push myself a bit.


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 5, 2018)

Nomsdotcom said:


> Handle is top notch! Really like the looks of this one Dave!
> 
> If only the holidays hadn't just happened to my wallet :/





Nomsdotcom said:


> P.S. I like the slightly larger end cap





TheCaptain said:


> BOOM!




Thanks folks! :cool2:


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 6, 2018)

This knife is *SOLD*


----------



## TheCaptain (Jan 6, 2018)

Awesome!


----------

